
Show HN: Botpress – Open-Source Bots Platform Written in JavaScript - slvnperron
https://github.com/botpress/botpress
======
alongub
I didn't look into the product itself, but the idea is absolutely genius.

You should build an 'app store' for bots, just like
[https://wordpress.org/plugins/](https://wordpress.org/plugins/).

~~~
slvnperron
hey! thanks man. We're working on this :)

------
danyfs
That's awesome! What are the differences between BotPress and BotKit?

~~~
slvnperron
hey, thanks for your question! Botkit is mainly a conversation management
framework. Botpress provides developers everything around bots development via
modules.

For example you can build a subscription list, schedule messages, send
broadcasts, have analytics, do A/B testing, have a built-in management
interface, password protection etc. In fact, Botpress works very well in
harmony with Botkit.

I would call it a complete framework (Botpress) vs a single library (Botkit)

~~~
danyfs
Make sense!

------
robertpr
Why would I use this versus the other frameworks out there?

------
phildionne
What are your plans regarding support for NLP and NLU?

~~~
slvnperron
There's a module for Wit.AI and this morning we're also pushing a new module
for API.AI

~~~
phildionne
Cool, you should take a look at rasa_nlu
([https://github.com/golastmile/rasa_nlu](https://github.com/golastmile/rasa_nlu))
as well, it's an open-source NLU solution.

